# can anyone help me! please desparate for a help



## anusiva (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello friends,

I am new here and i am not diagnosed with IBS. but i doubt i have IBS. Sorry for the long post.

A short brief about me.
I always had loose stools and constipation alternatively and sometimes normal. (sorry tmi)Never worried about that because didnot feel much trouble with that. Never had any control on my bowel movement. Happens when my bowel feels. From almost 4 years now i get frequent gastro entrities. Sometimes would have had very much same food as everyone around me even then. I was diagnosed with gastroesophageal reflux never had any medication since all had worse effect on me. so tried yoga, breathing excercises made me better.

what i am really worried now is I am TTC for the last 5 months now. But from last 4 months its all messing up a lot. I have severe bloating(i look like 4-5 months preg on those days) from the day i ovulate till the second day of my periods.Frequent cramps which cannot be pointed at one place i would say all over tummy. diarrhea is worse. really gassy and passing gas. Sometimes i have an unbearable pain in tummy. Tired and nervous all the time. i commute almost 4 and half hours daily for my work everyday. Sometimes feel tottally full. sometimes really hungry. I am going mad i guess. Last week i had a ultrasound pelvic examination which turned out to be perfect.

Test done so far :
oesophagal endoscopy : to check for gastroesophageal reflux which showed reflux
blood test : liver function, thyroid, C-reactive(don't know what it is) all test normal
stool sample: normal
urinary infections: normal
ultrasound pelvic scan : normal

Do i have IBS? My gp is quite confused about what to do next







? I do take gaviscon and buscopan reduces a little but is back once the effect is gone. My 15 days before my periods has become hell now. never had any of these troubles. Noone is able to answer me. please can anyone help me? what should i do now.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry you are experiencing this.


> what i am really worried now is I am TTC for the last 5 months now.


I do not know what you mean here. What does "TTC" mean please?

You could have IBS... DId you read the article about IBS and Hormones pinned at the top of this forum? It explains how hormones can be a trigger for IBS.


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi have you had a referral to see a gastic specialist?


----------



## anusiva (Nov 6, 2012)

BQ said:


> Hi have you had a referral to see a gastic specialis


I didnot get a referral to gastric specialis. I am trying to get one. They referred me for a pelvic examnination.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well perhaps wait to see the Gastric specialist and see what they have to say.

Here is a good list of questions to ask your Dr's:
http://www.webmd.com/ibs/guide/questions-about-ibs


----------

